# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Some advice please on Consumer protection act

## Just Gone

Not sure if this has been discussed on this forum - so maybe someone will give me a link if it has or advice.  I have my own security business and would just like to know how this act will affect my business.  How am I as a business owner protected if I quote someone for a job eg a cctv setup involving say 16 camera's, dvr, monitor etc and / or installing a access control system at a complex ?  Most or our work is labour ie digging, trenching, laying conduiting or installing an electric fence.  Where would I stand if the client gets upset about something and wants his money back  ie the deposit he would have paid and cancels the order ?  How can I as a business give his money back when the work which I cannot take back is done ?

----------


## tec0

I am not a professional but I would see a lawyer to draft a proper contract that you can use for your clients. 

Things to consider:
 Is the clients disapproval within reason? 
Is the client trying to get something for nothing? 
What is your company policy towards deposits paid? 
Was the client made aware of the policy before the agreement? 
Did the client acknowledge the agreement with a signature? 

Did the client give permission to do the work?

I would break the installations down into sections, one following the other and someone doing an inspection on each if possible with the client and get the client to sign that he/she is happy with the work and gives his/her permission to continue via work order and signature. 

That way you can stop work at any time and face minimal loss if the client is not happy with the progress and or installations. So when you are done you can proof that the client was happy with each installation and the progression and proof that the client did indeed give his/her permission to continue      

Truth is a professional can go a long way to protect you against abusive clients and in return you can up your quality by being to the point with your inspections and know that work is indeed done professionally. 

Yes you will always get those that will try and get something for nothing. So if you have permission on each of the jobs you can proof that the client could have objected at any time before the installation was fully completed. AND you can proof that you had permission to do the work.

hope it helps

----------

AmithS (02-Aug-11)

----------


## AmithS

I agree with tec0, get signatures\approval at each stage of the job.  Besides the possible protection for you from the CPA, it will also bring other benefits like quality control

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

To add -
The consumer does not have a given right to merely cancel, this is a misguided stance that consumers are adopting. 
They must have a reason of which a change of mind doe snot count. There will need to be fault. HOWEVER, where there was direct marketing or a direct approach, then the consumer does not need a reason and may merely change their mind. The consumer must then return the goods at their own costs.
In any otehr circumstancee, taht is othe rtahn direct marketing, the supplier bears the cost of return of good to themself.

I would agree, get the contract done properly. It need not be complicated, and job specific quotes and job sheets.

----------

